# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Almirantes rojos

## perdiguera

En lo alto de un níspero, en una mañana con sol, aparecieron varias _Vanessa atalanta_, también llamadas Almirante rojo. Cuando tomé la cámara se fueron hacia una adelfa que hay al lado.

Cerca de ellas un _Bombus terrestr_is,  abejorro común, libaba de las flores del níspero

----------

ben-amar (02-dic-2013),eldelassetas (05-dic-2013),F. Lázaro (02-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (02-dic-2013),HUESITO (02-dic-2013),Los terrines (02-dic-2013)

----------

